# Chopper



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

We had to have my son's Beloved Pit Bull, Chopper put down this afternoon. He was only 5 !/2. He was neutered last Tuesday because is is a law in our city that all Pits be neutered. Chopper was fine until Friday evening when he began hemorrhaging. We rushed him to the emergency clinic where it was discovered that he has type B hemophilia.
They gave him a blood transfusion and we had hoped he would get better, but at 11 am today the vet said there was no hope and if we did not have him put down he would bleed out. My husband, son and I went. My son was so brave in front of the dog. I have had to have a pet put down before and it is very hard, but this was the hardest thing to witness my son going through this. If only i had known there is a test that could be done before surgery to see if an animal has clotting problems, I would have insisted. It is not enough to trust our vets, because even the best are just human. The vet is just part of a team to take care of our pets but we are a big part of the team too. We have a responsibility to be informed and I was not until too late. We spent $2000 and it would have been worth every cent if we could have saved him

My son got Chopper for his 18th birthday when I was very ill with cancer and the dog has truly been his best friend. He took off in his car and will not answer his phone and is not with his friends. I am sure he just wants time alone but I am worried about him,

How can I best comfort him? I ask what I can do and he just looked at me and said nothing.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh, dear, I am so sorry. 
This is tragic. You all did the right thing by getting him neutered -- law or no law. I don't know how to tell you to comfort your son except just to let him know you know how hard this is for him. He will get through it. It's so hard, but somehow we all do.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm so sorry, your poor son must be miserable.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Some times kids are never too big for a comforting hug from their mom. If he wants to talk when he gets back then let him.

What helps some people is to put together a memorial tribute of their dog's life with them, it helps them remember the good times.

I am sorry for your son's pain, life really sucks some times.

Val


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry. The vet I used to work at required a blood panel done before all speuter surgeries...I don't know if that would detect that though, probably not. I always try to tell people, vet's are only human and all humans make mistakes...though I don't know in this case if it could've been prevented. Getting animals altered is a very intelligent move, but like all surgeries, there are risks, obviously. Your son just needs time...there are many stages people go through when losing a loved one. Acceptance will come soon. Keep your head up, and be strong now for the both of you.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What a shock for all of you. You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







I am so sorry for your loss, and I hope your son gets over things soon. He will always have memories of his beloved companion.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm so sorry. That just really sucks.

I think your son will be o.k. Like you said, he probably needs some alone time. Spays and neuters are so commonplace you just don't expect to lose a pet to one. I think that makes it tougher.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Chopper. He was such a young dog, such a tragedy. I hope your son is doing well after losing his best friend. My condolences to you, your son and your family.








Rest in Peace Chopper!


----------

